# Kitchen cutlery drawer



## StormyWX (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone rebuilt the kitchen drawer in their Hobby? Ours has the box sides formed from plastic extrusions with corner inserts to join them together, a fibreboard base and wooden front. The plastic sides have cracked severely at the corners and the whole thing is about to fall apart.

Archie


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Archie, and yes I've done that job, and I expect like you the damage was caused by "someone" (no names!!) forgetting to press the locking button before you moved off.

I carried out an extremely effective fix a couple of years ago using 25x25mm PVCU angle moulding from B and Q (which also comes in other dimensions, but the 25mm is more than adequate I found), is thin enough to be unobtrusive and most importantly is to use FloPlast (or other brands)solvent cement (250ml) as an "adhesive" to secure defective parts of the drawer sides. This is the only effective "adhesive" for PVCU (other than superglue) but read the solvent directions well if you've never used it before as it sets and sticks in seconds.


I also took the opportunity to set the base of the drawer into the side cut-outs, which makes the whole thing even stronger again, but I can't remember now what glue I used for that, clear contact type I think, as the base is a thin hardboard or ply as I recall?
Once the cutlery tray is put back nobody will ever know !
Good luck, Mick


----------



## StormyWX (Sep 20, 2009)

shingi said:


> I expect like you the damage was caused by "someone" (no names!!) forgetting to press the locking button before you moved off.


Hi Mick

Thanks for your reply and advice. That sounds like the best way forward. We don't have a push button, just a grab catch at the rear of the drawer. Unfortunately it has been broken at some point and a previous owner has fitted another type of cupboard catch at the front. This catch requires more force to open it and it has cracked the plastic drawer sides.

If anyone knows where to get the brown plastic grab catches (besides from the States) I would be grateful.

Cheers, Archie


----------

